# Does barbering make babies unadoptable?



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

A while back I acquired a black tan buck bred from the recent UK imports. I paired him with a doe bred at my home. This doe was previously living with her half-sister and aunt. None of these three does was barbered. I placed her with Perceival (the import-descendant) and they were fine; no one was barbered. She had her babies and was an excellent mum. But the babies are nearing weaning and suddenly she's barbered them all! What gives? Did the stress of raising babies cause her to spaz out a bit and chew whiskers as a coping mechanism?

There are only 4 in the litter, two of which I'm keeping (I culled the litter to this size, none died). The other two are a pretty chocolate tan buck and a black tan rex doe. But I worry that no one will want them, as I assume that they will be barbers as adults. I'd really like to find breeder homes for the two I'm not keeping, since they are carrying the UK genes for beautiful dark colors. Will anyone want to breed potential barbers?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Just because she barbered one litter does not mean it is genetic. I would try again and see what she does. Warn the person you sell to and don't fret it. 
How did the tans come out color wise?


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Candycorn: The bellies on the tans were quite reduced in intensity, as you'd expect, but still better than my wishy-washy American tan line. I plan on breediing offspring back to the sire to help regain that color. Surprisingly, the import-descendant genes had a much more noticably effect on the top color. The agouti and chocolate were very deep and rich in color, and the blacks were really nice too.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I noticed the deepening with the top coats on mine too.
My blue tans are amazing three generations out.
The chocolates that pop up are deeply colored too.

I'm assuming she didn't so it with a larger group?
Sometimes I find a barber-er that comes in with new mice, and if it's a mild case it can be tempered by putting her in with a larger group of does.
(later on I mean)


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

No, the doe had not previously barbered or been barbered. She was born here and I've not had a problem with habitual barbering amongst her relatives either. I just thought maybe she started it all of a sudden as a reaction to stress. Construction work on the outside of my building (literally jackhammering right outside my window) may be a contributing factor, I think? It seems to me like these weird behaviors are sometimes caused by environmental stressors.


----------

